# Afghan Leader Supports Russia



## Vikrant (Mar 26, 2014)

Afghanistan becomes the first western backed democracy to support Russian position on Ukraine. 

---

KABUL, Afghanistan  Afghanistan this weekend joined Syria and Venezuela and became the newest member of a select club of nations: those that have publicly backed the Russian annexation of Crimea.

Citing the free will of the Crimean people, the office of President Hamid Karzai said, we respect the decision the people of Crimea took through a recent referendum that considers Crimea as part of the Russian Federation.

To the casual observer, becoming the first Western-backed democracy to express support for the widely denounced referendum in Crimea might seem an odd tack for Afghanistan, which is heavily dependent on assistance from the United States and European countries. Those nations wholeheartedly condemned the Russian takeover of Crimea, and were unlikely to be supportive of Mr. Karzais decision.

...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/24/w...pports-russias-annexation-of-crimea.html?_r=0


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 29, 2014)

Afghanistan is done with us.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 29, 2014)

But how can this be?.... America installed Karzai, HE OWES his very existence on America, and now smacks Obuma in the face, as Putin has done. 

 This will NOT go over well for Obuma's reputation with other world leaders, and how embarrassing for America to have such an ineffective leader with NO FOREIGN POLICY!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> But how can this be?.... America installed Karzai, HE OWES his very existence on America, and now smacks Obuma in the face, as Putin has done.
> 
> This will NOT go over well for Obuma's reputation with other world leaders, and how embarrassing for America to have such an ineffective leader with NO FOREIGN POLICY!



It's a better foreign policy than the cons had for 8 years.  They gave birth to this monster.  Obama at least stopped feeding it.

Afghanistan can go ahead and be russia's problem again if it wants.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 29, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > But how can this be?.... America installed Karzai, HE OWES his very existence on America, and now smacks Obuma in the face, as Putin has done.
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WurK8wjnbDY"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame]


----------



## bluesman (Mar 29, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> But how can this be?.... America installed Karzai, HE OWES his very existence on America, and now *smacks Obuma in the face*, as Putin has done.
> 
> This will NOT go over well for Obuma's reputation with other world leaders, and *how embarrassing for America *to have such an ineffective leader with NO FOREIGN POLICY!



The Taliban appreciate you saying that.  Al Qaeda is with you also.   If you were from America then it would be unpatriotic and therefore not a true "conservative" thing to join in with Putin in mocking the president.  Just out of curiosity, where are you really from?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 29, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Christ


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 30, 2014)

bluesman said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > But how can this be?.... America installed Karzai, HE OWES his very existence on America, and now *smacks Obuma in the face*, as Putin has done.
> ...



And from a *CNN ARTICLE*

 [snip]*I was flabbergasted when then-President Carter initially expressed surprise that Leonid Brezhnev and his cronies decided to undertake that ill-fated adventure. Just the little I knew of Soviet history at that time led me to conclude that one should never be naïve about Russia. Wisely, the Carter administration soon implemented a wide-ranging and powerful set of sanctions against the USSR.
 By comparison, Barack Obama is now making Jimmy Carter look like Attila the Hun with a series of empty threats and "too little, too late" punitive measures against Putin's Russia.*[/snip]

Opinion: Is Obama weak against Putin? - CNN.com

 Damn, even leftist CNN is bitch slappin the Manchurian muslim...It doesn't get much better than that, and your feeble attempt as a subversive enabler is hereby noted!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 30, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Now come on, we know you just don't believe in that guy!


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 31, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> bluesman said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I think you are wrong on few counts. 

First, CNN is not a left winged organization. 

Second, Putin does not own Russia. 

Third, Obama is neither Muslim nor Manchurian Muslim.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 31, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > bluesman said:
> ...



Well, let's see what we can find out about these things by doing a simple Google search

1) CNN boss, Jeff Zucker, admits network's liberal bias? 

Politics: CNN boss, Jeff Zucker, admits network's liberal bias? | Best of Cain

2) No he doesn't own Russia but he might as well as he is the richest man in Russia, and perhaps the world!

Is Putin secretly the world's richest man? - Money - MSN CA

3) well, how many times in your short life have you made this mistake and said it for all the world to hear? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMUgNg7aD8M"]Obama: "My Muslim Faith" - YouTube[/ame]

And why would the Egyptian Foreign Minister Ahmed Aboul Gheit say he had a one-on-one meeting with Obama, in which President Obama told him that he was still a Muslim, the son of a Muslim father, the stepson of Muslim stepfather, that his half brothers in Kenya are Muslims, and that he was sympathetic towards the Muslim agenda.

Egyptian Foreign Minister: Obama told me himself, "I am a Muslim."


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 31, 2014)

Russia fared worse at the hands of the Afghans in the era of their invasion, at least we were ask to help...


----------



## bianco (Apr 5, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



No Harvard degree needed for this one either...most people seem to have worked that out long ago.


----------

